# Need for Speed underground 2 auf Windows 7 64-Bit



## -FA- (26. Juni 2010)

Hallom ich habe mein etwas "verrücktes" problem. da ich auf ne LAN geh, wo NFS U2 gezockt wird muss ich das game auf meien pc wieder druafamchen auf meim älteren PC mitt XP und zeitgemäßen Komponenten leif es hervorragend, aber es gleicht afst nem terroranschlag dem spiel ein PCmit quad-Core, 8GB Speicher, GTX280 SLI und Windows 7 64-bit vozusetzten.

Auf jeden fall hab ich folgendes problem: das speil hängt sich auf! was soll ich tun?


----------



## Pommes (26. Juni 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> was soll ich tun?



Genauer beschreiben wann/wie/wo sich das Spiel aufhängt


----------



## -FA- (26. Juni 2010)

das hängt sich einfach mitten immneü drin auf. ich war gerade dabei ein Auto zu tunen.


----------



## Ryokage (27. Juni 2010)

Schon im Kompatibilitätsmodus probiert? Erst mal für Vista SP2 setzen, sollte das auch Probs machen mal WinXP SP3 nehmen.


----------



## -FA- (27. Juni 2010)

oder sollte ich mal die SLI abschalten?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das Selbe Problem, es liegt an den hohen FPS, die mag das Spiel nicht. Auch mit Vsync kackts ab, da immer 120 FPS erreicht werden. 
Mit dem Nhancer konnte ich dieses immer umgehen, einfach hohe Antialaising Settings einstellen und schon gings. Dank dem neuen Nv Treiber gehts nich mehr der Nhancer lässt sich damit nicht mehr Starten. Ich habe zwar ein Alternativ Toll das ähnliches kann, aber die AA Settings sind dort sehr kompliziert aufgeführt.

PS Ich hab nur eine GTX280.


----------



## -FA- (27. Juni 2010)

was sollte ich dann euerer meinung nach tun?


----------



## Own3r (5. Juli 2010)

Installiere mal den neusten Patch und lass das Spiel im Windows XP Kompatibilitätsmodus laufen.


----------



## Nixtreme (5. Juli 2010)

ganz unellegante Lösung wäre (wenn's wirklich nur an den FPS liegt) vielleicht die Graka auf's minimum runterzutakten und dann mit AA+af dem Spiel den Rest geben


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

hatte das selbe Problem bei meiner 9600GT auch, aber jetzt auf der GTX275 läufts super!


----------



## -_Elvis_- (29. August 2010)

Also ich hab das mit Vista 64 (sollte von der Kompatibilität ja keinen großen Unterschied machen) und ner GTX260 gezockt.
Bei mir hat das aber auch mit 120FPS keine Zicken gemacht.
Evt. mal neuesten Patch drauf.

Ich habs dann aber eh auf 4x4 SSAA oder so gezockt, das reizt ganz gut aus


----------



## -FA- (31. August 2010)

kompatibilität umgeändert jetzt gehts. jetzt aber mal ne frage ingame:

ihr kennt doch sicher alle den berühmten tunnel nach dem autobahnkreuz wenn man von beacon hill über die hängebrücke rumkommt. 
in dem tunnel muss man ja ne abfahrt nehmen, weil die autobahn, die ja eigentlich weiter über die stadt rüber nach coal harbor geht gesperrt ist. 

Auf der weltkarte jedoch ist die eingzeichnet, und ein drag führt auch druch.

gibts da ne mod wo man die baustelle entfernen kann, sodass die straße befahrbar ist. oder gibst sowas nicht?

ich mien mal gelesen zu haben dass bei dem stück ea mit dem spiel in zeitnot geraten ist und man notfallshalber einfach die straße gesperrt hat.


----------



## Needer-Speeder (11. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir kam trotz neuen Patch immer noch eine Fehlermeldung beim Rennstart oder ähnlichem. Ich habe eine GTX460 und einen Quadcore.
Das Problem habe ich dann folgendermaßen gelöst.

Ich habe im Taskmanager der Speed2.exe einfach nur einen Prozessor über "Zugehörigkeit festlegen" zugeordnet und siehe da es lief anschließend problemlos.

Wahrscheinlich hat NFSU2 Probleme mit Mehrkern-Systemen.


----------



## 512Lslk (27. November 2012)

Ich hab auch ne frage bezüglich NFS U2. Ich hab auch die Windows 7 64-bit Version auf meinem Computer installiert, aber mein Laufwerk erkennt die CD nicht. 
Was kann da schieflaufen?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.


Lg Lukas


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. November 2012)

512Lslk schrieb:


> Was kann da schieflaufen?


 Die CD?!  Vielleicht zerkratzt? Mein optisches Laufwerk (Plextor DVD-Toaster) hatte seinerzeit die Scheibe unter Win7 (64-Bit) problemlos erkannt...


----------

